# Nerdy Clearcoat talk



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Has anyone used a Matte Finish in any of the waterborne clearcoats? How durable would that be? 
Been toying with adding a clearcoat to my cabinet doors and thought the Matte might be a sexy look. I'm assuming the Advance Matte may not quite durable enough? Haven't tried it personally. 
On another nerd note. Just for fun. What would happen if you put a matte clearcoat over a semigloss paint. Would the sheen come through..? Haha.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I have several customers that buy Ceramathane Matte from me because it is the only matte they have found that has durability to match the higher sheens. Doubt if you can get it though.


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Has anyone used a Matte Finish in any of the waterborne clearcoats? How durable would that be?
> Been toying with adding a clearcoat to my cabinet doors and thought the Matte might be a sexy look. I'm assuming the Advance Matte may not quite durable enough? Haven't tried it personally.
> On another nerd note. Just for fun. What would happen if you put a matte clearcoat over a semigloss paint. Would the sheen come through..? Haha.


I've used Lenmar Aqua-Plastic® Waterborne Urethane Dull finish on a few new construction door/window/trim projects and farmhouse furniture pieces I've made and I really like it. Seems durable, been back to a few projects 3 years after and the doors seem to be fine dealing with 2 kids around 8-10 yrs old.

Never got to use on a cabinet project yet though. Never topcoated anything that has been previously urethaned so no clue what the dull sheen on top of a glossier sheen does.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

jcooperpainting said:


> finishesbykevyn said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used a Matte Finish in any of the waterborne clearcoats? How durable would that be?
> ...


 Thanks. Haven't tried the Lenmar products yet.. I think I can get them through my benny Moore dealer though..
Have experimented with the BM stays clear satin finish but find it really shiny!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Try EMTECH 9300 by Target Coatings or their 9000 SuperClear.

Google “The Holy Grail Of Clear Water Based Finish?” There’s a YouTube video by Enduring Charm with the 9300 matte applied over painted kitchen cabinets.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Try EMTECH 9300 by Target Coatings or their 9000 SuperClear.
> 
> Google “The Holy Grail Of Clear Water Based Finish?” There’s a YouTube video by Enduring Charm with the 9300 matte applied over painted kitchen cabinets.


I am a devotee of anything in the Emtech line. They make great products.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

your first problem would be letting advance cure enough before applying/sealing it with a clear coat. 
To me that seems like lots of time wasted.

you're probably better off using something like waterborne satin impervo then clear coating it. At least the finishing process will be quicker. 

i believe if you spray a matte clear over the a glossy paint then your outcome will be a matte finish.


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Thanks. Haven't tried the Lenmar products yet.. I think I can get them through my benny Moore dealer though..
> Have experimented with the BM stays clear satin finish but find it really shiny!




That's where I get my Lenmar from (ben moore dealer) This dull flat finish is great. Will "glow" vs "shine" and is pretty good price for a gallon ( I think it was $38) I've used general finishes high performance water based flat on furniture pieces which is holding up great, probably a more durable product than the Lenmar but is almost 2x the price so only used it for furniture/tabletops vs trim packages for houses.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Try EMTECH 9300 by Target Coatings or their 9000 SuperClear.
> 
> Google “The Holy Grail Of Clear Water Based Finish?” There’s a YouTube video by Enduring Charm with the 9300 matte applied over painted kitchen cabinets.


I just watched the video and it looks promising. The painter did a poor job using a brush if you look closely. (sorry, it was pretty obvious). It might be better if sprayed. I think you can order it from Lee Valley in Canada. I buy my Festool stuff there.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Gotdibz said:


> your first problem would be letting advance cure enough before applying/sealing it with a clear coat.
> To me that seems like lots of time wasted.
> 
> you're probably better off using something like waterborne satin impervo then clear coating it. At least the finishing process will be quicker.
> ...


 I was wondering about that.
My Benj. Moore rep swares to me that the stays clear can be applied over the Advance 24hrs later. Haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I too was sceptical..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Alchemy Redux said:


> Try EMTECH 9300 by Target Coatings or their 9000 SuperClear.
> 
> Google “The Holy Grail Of Clear Water Based Finish?” There’s a YouTube video by Enduring Charm with the 9300 matte applied over painted kitchen cabinets.


Where can I get my hands on this Emtech stuff?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

You can get it mail order from manufacturer, Target Coatings. I’ve heard of one or two instances where finishers have had problems with micro-bubbles using the 9300. The 9300 is an exterior rated product. The 9000 might be better for your application. With the 9000 I would suggest purchasing their cross linker too. The cross linker provides better water and chemical resistance. Jeff Weiss @ Target Coatings can answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Alchemy Redux said:


> You can get it mail order from manufacturer, Target Coatings. I’ve heard of one or two instances where finishers have had problems with micro-bubbles using the 9300. The 9300 is an exterior rated product. The 9000 might be better for your application. With the 9000 I would suggest purchasing their cross linker too. The cross linker provides better water and chemical resistance. Jeff Weiss @ Target Coatings can answer any questions you might have.



Micro-bubbles seem to be an issue they cannot fix with WB lacquers too. Why is this?

I remember reading about that problem 15 years ago and it still exists today. Otherwise, the nitro lacquers would no longer be used in 2018.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jcooperpainting said:


> That's where I get my Lenmar from (ben moore dealer) This dull flat finish is great. Will "glow" vs "shine" and is pretty good price for a gallon ( I think it was $38) I've used general finishes high performance water based flat on furniture pieces which is holding up great, probably a more durable product than the Lenmar but is almost 2x the price so only used it for furniture/tabletops vs trim packages for houses.



Lenmar Aquaplastic will be around $75-80 / gallon. The lenmar oil poly is close to $40/gallon though..


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Lenmar Aquaplastic will be around $75-80 / gallon. The lenmar oil poly is close to $40/gallon though..


:surprise:

I just checked my latest receipt from 10/24 and the only thing I bought that day from Ben Moore was a gallon of Lenmar Aquaplastic waterborne acrylic urethane Dull Flat for $37.83 in PA. 

Either the girl at Ben Moore has a crush on me or your paint rep needs to pony up some discount savings. 

or both :vs_peace:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jcooperpainting said:


> :surprise:
> 
> I just checked my latest receipt from 10/24 and the only thing I bought that day from Ben Moore was a gallon of Lenmar Aquaplastic waterborne acrylic urethane Dull Flat for $37.83 in PA.
> 
> ...



She has a crush on you because you are buying that below cost.


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> She has a crush on you because you are buying that below cost.



Well now I feel pretty.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jcooperpainting said:


> Well now I feel pretty.



Personally i think they're POS software probably has the UPC/SKU crossed over with the duralaq waterborne lacquer pricing. that's the only thing that makes sense to me.


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Personally i think they're POS software probably has the UPC/SKU crossed over with the duralaq waterborne lacquer pricing. that's the only thing that makes sense to me.


If that's your polite way of calling me ugly, I'll allow it.


Guess I'll have to ask about their other lenmar products to see if there's a mix up. They're a fairly new store in the area (3-4 years?) Will have to stock pile a few more before the jig is up.


----------

